# Notes of the Debates and Proceedings of the Westminster Assembly -- George Gillespie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2007)

_Notes of debates and proceedings of the Assembly of divines and other Commissioners at Westminster February 1644 to January 1645_ by George Gillespie is available online here.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 8, 2007)

Ditto here!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2007)

My pleasure, gentlemen!


----------

